# setting security level inside jail



## graudeejs (Nov 4, 2009)

What is correct way to set security level in jail?
Is it simply adding 

```
kern_securelevel=...
kern_securelevel_enable="YES"
```
to jails rc.conf

what does *security.jail.param.securelevel* exactly do?


----------



## oliverh (Nov 4, 2009)

http://sysctl.enderunix.org/view.php?id=109&lang=en

You should find the most information in terms of sysctls on enderunix.



> -s securelevel
> 
> Sets the kern.securelevel sysctl variable to the specified value inside the newly created jail.



http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?...ktion=8&manpath=FreeBSD+8-current&format=html


----------



## SirDice (Nov 4, 2009)

Not sure if this would work, reading /etc/rc.d/jail suggests it does


```
jail_myjail_flags="-s 2"
```


----------

